# For a little fun?



## RJJ (Aug 15, 2010)

We haven't had a vote on anything in quite sometime so I was wondering if we should have a vote on the Little BO / Torr-egg  strap guy and invite him back.

It would loosen up the party.

Please vote Yes or no! Comments welcome!

Customer Service!

Please Note: The content may not agree with the views of my employer!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2010)

Was he removed, or did he quit?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't remember him/her.

Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I don't remember him/her.Uncle Bob


If that is the case, he/she could not have been that bad. And probaby was attacked and left on his/her own accord.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 15, 2010)

Just wait for some of the others from the old BB! Now I have start something! LOL


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 15, 2010)

Who is Little BO; search; Randy Dube, Entrepreneur tor-eggs-tor design solutions

And what he did; http://www.ehow.com/how_2079225_post-message-boards-viral-marketing.html


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2010)

Building Code Message Board is A diverse group of people coming together to study, discus and learn about the codes. That lack of diversity is cited in the failure of the ICC site.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2010)

Talk about personal attacks. This forum is very friendly compared to our old ICC board, when I first joined it. I was pounced upon by several old members there; including a few that are here. Shame on them for picking on a senile old man, with arthritis and onset alzheimers.

But, being the good hearted, even tempered, benevolent humanitarian that I am, I just took it; and, forgave them for being so mean to me.

See puppy on left,

Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2010)

Only the ones we love can really hurt us


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2010)

Mark,

" Only the ones we love can really hurt us "

Amen to that.

After the dust settles and tempers cool; we have a great group; and your absolutely correct about the dirversity being important.  We need folks from all areas of the building industry in order to grow and learn.

Some of the old BB members will remember how green I was; not very tolerant either.  I have grown; with their help; and appreciate everyone here.

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 15, 2010)

I love you UB


----------



## texasbo (Aug 16, 2010)

If he is banned, I vote to bring him back. The page long rants were highly entertaining.

And yes, he added diversity to the site. As long as your definition of diversity is endless chatter regarding a miracle  product with absolutely no engineering analysis to support it.

Claims of perpetual motion machines would also add diversity...


----------



## Mule (Aug 16, 2010)

He did bring something to the old BB. Don't know what but something! Throw a steel net over everything and the world will not have to worry about another earthquake, hurricane, tornadoe..............


----------



## beach (Aug 16, 2010)

YES!  Bring him back for the entertainment value.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know, IMHO..he was a massive PITA. We all have had our moments, but the guy was relentless. No matter what the subject was, he would steer it back to his world famous, solve all the ills, can't be outdone strap-crap.

rather tiresome.......but whatever, I just got to the point of not reading his posts, but that was annoying since he tended to hijack decent threads.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 16, 2010)

Was he asked to leave, forced to leave, or was it his choice?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

From what I'm reading here; if you bring him back; provide him with his own personal topic section; and relegate him to only post there.

If he was hijacking threads; a return wouldn't be a good idea.

Uncle Bob


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes he was passionate about his product and every post was an info commercial. If would could get him to stick to the subject of the OP  then I bet he would be a wealth of knowledge.

I miss Homer and his attacks on his local goverments way of doing things. He reminded me of my Dad and his problems with the code enforcement folks in South Florida


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2010)

Mark, he was banned in the ICC forum for making threatining posts. And, apparently he hasn't found this forum. I think only Jeff and RJJ have the ability to block someone from the entire forum, but I don't think I ever remember seeing any post from him in here. .


----------



## mark handler (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks FB

Threatening posts hijacking threads and constant promotion of products, does not sound like a good thing....IMHO


----------



## RJJ (Aug 16, 2010)

YES: we can block people. Only some spam issues and one or two that just wanted themselves removed cause you guys and gals beat up on them. So we gave them the seven button! The control panel has to many selection and the directions are some what limited. I leave the executive decisions to Jeff. I feel when behind the control panel I am flying by the seat of my pants! Still learning!

Don't no how to find Homer! Paul Clark is still missing also!


----------

